# Lots of Hells Bay Boats for Sale!



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Why so?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Cashing in while prices are high, buy it back for much less when the recession sets in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on maaaaan!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Sell it when it’s high; buy it back when it’s low. So whatcha do in between?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

😂


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Are we talking about real estate or boats lol

Better be careful, those agents catch wind and they'll be buying up all the HB skiffs when the market crashes again


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Where are all these HB's for sale?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

My buddy sold his for twice what he paid for it 5 years ago. I would pocket 20k if I could too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Sell it when it’s high; buy it back when it’s low. So whatcha do in between?


Join the local Chadbro jet ski fleet and piss off the guys that either kept their skiffs or bought yours.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Older HBs, well loved, are like a high interest bearing CD.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I could sell my skiff for more than I paid for it.
I could sell a house for way more than I paid for it.
But our time on earth is finite. The quick buck sounds great but then the sitting on the sidelines while you wait for the market to correct so you can get back in the game is time wasted. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

No sitting on the side lines if you have multiple boats.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rooster said:


> Sell it when it’s high; buy it back when it’s low. So whatcha do in between?


You should never only have 1 boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> You should never only have 1 boat.


Unless it’s a carolina skiff...those are unicorns


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Rooster said:


> Sell it when it’s high; buy it back when it’s low. So whatcha do in between?


Buddy's boat?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

backbone said:


> My buddy sold his for twice what he paid for it 5 years ago. I would pocket 20k if I could too.


Wonder what my 77 Bonefisher is worth. 😁


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I have mine listed because it floats too skinny, poles too easy and goes too fast!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Yes I could sell my skiff for more than I paid for it.
> I could sell a house for way more than I paid for it.
> But our time on earth is finite. The quick buck sounds great but then the sitting on the sidelines while you wait for the market to correct so you can get back in the game is time wasted. Not worth it to me.


Not on houses if you bought a dozen of them to rent out.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I turned down 46k for my 03 Whip last year. Referred the guy to my friend who sold him his Whip.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Wonder what the offer would be now.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mark H said:


> Buddy's boat?


The best kind!😎


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> You should never only have 1 boat.


Agreed I am dumb enough to have 3


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Agreed I am dumb enough to have 3


Panga Spear and what else?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Water Bound said:


> I have mine listed because it floats too skinny, poles too easy and goes too fast!


Nothing but problems.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Panga Spear and what else?


No Spear anymore got rid of that boat a few years ago.
2005 Panga 22
2005 gladesman 18
1995 18 foot action craft flatsboat.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No Spear anymore got rid of that boat a few years ago.
> 2005 Panga 22
> 2005 gladesman 18
> 1995 18 foot action craft flatsboat.


I’m jealous. Got everything covered…


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Megalops said:


> I’m jealous. Got everything covered…


Luckily all my kids are grown and my house is paid off I am blessed.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Luckily all my kids are grown and my house is paid off I am blessed.


I’m now double jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Megalops said:


> I’m now double jealous!!!!!!!!


But happy for you, man. I mean it.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Come on maaaaan!


Sheeeeet maaaaan!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Megalops said:


> I’m now double jealous!!!!!!!!


I also drive a 2003 pickup I am not a car guy but boats are my weakness. And now I have grandkids they're way better than kids.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Some say grandkids are God's reward for not killing your children.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No Spear anymore got rid of that boat a few years ago.
> 2005 Panga 22
> 2005 gladesman 18
> 1995 18 foot action craft flatsboat.


still got the Tracker, right?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Mark H said:


> Buddy's boat?





The Fin said:


> The best kind!😎


One Better: Girlfriend’s boat. Not a skiff, but still…


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fatman said:


> still got the Tracker, right?


Yes I still have the old girl she needs some loving can't bring myself to sell her. Maybe one of my grandsons will help me fix her up one day God willing.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Say what you will about Hells Bay skiffs, one thing that is certain is they have incredible resale value. Next new skiff I buy will be an Eldora or Glades.

Frankly I wish I would have gotten one years ago when I had the opportunity. I would have doubled my money.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Must be upgrading to mavericks........


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Flats Hunter said:


> Say what you will about Hells Bay skiffs, one thing that is certain is they have incredible resale value. Next new skiff I buy will be an Eldora or Glades.
> 
> Frankly I wish I would have gotten one years ago when I had the opportunity. I would have doubled my money.


Doubled only if you sold it! You’d probably love it so much that might never happen.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Sold my 01 hells bay to buy a newer one. An 02 😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Doubled only if you sold it! You’d probably love it so much that might never happen.


Do you pack a snow blower in your skiff?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you pack a snow blower in your skiff?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

The people who will be hated and cursed will be the people who let this country fall to socialism should patriots fail.


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Mark H said:


> The people who will be hated and cursed will be the people who let this country fall to socialism should patriots fail.


Odd name for a boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oirider said:


> Odd name for a boat


A HB with SNOW BLOWER on the side? Should sell quick.


----------



## Garyalan (Dec 3, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A HB with SNOW BLOWER on the side? Should sell quick.


It depends on which snow blower you choose. Remember there are many to choose from.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

The snow blower market is ridiculous right now I'm gonna sell mine and wait for the bubble to pop then buy three more


----------

